# ¿Que hacer con fuente de pc?



## xerox (Feb 18, 2010)

Hola a todos!
Me he comprado un nuevo pc de sobremesa, y desarmando el viejo he caido en que con la fuente de alimentacion seguramente se pueda hacer algo interesante.
¿que ideas se os ocurren?
La verdad es que una fuente variable de estas que hay en los laboratorios me seria util, ¿podria hacerse una a partir de la del pc?

El modelo en cuestion y sus especificaciones son (sacados de otra pagina): 



> ~ Model...............LC-A250ATX
> 
> :: Connectors:
> ~ 1x 20 pin ATX main power cable
> ...


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 18, 2010)

yo la uso como fuente para prototipos.

se tienen variados voltajes y los dos mas usados en sus negativos. Los negativos los uso mucho cuando hay que alimentar opamps.
La uso asi directamente sin modificacion alguna.

En cuanto otra fuente, la uso para alimentar un amplificador automotriz que conecte en otra computadora.
Se puede hacer todo lo que use 12 y 5V


----------



## Andres Malaga (Feb 18, 2010)

Con otra fuente de PC más se puede hacer una buena fuente sumando las dos tensiones de 12 v y usando un regulador (por ejemplo el L200) y unos transistores de potencia
(2 o 4), segun quieras mas potencia o menos, yo la he montado y va muy bien, le he puesto un voltimetro y un amperimetro analogico y ha quedado además de practica, muy bonita de estetica, le saco de 3,3 v hasta 24v y el L200 tiene tambien limitador de corriente, con lo cual es una fuente completa en todos sus aspectos, yo la tuve con 2 lamparas de coche que consumen cada una 5 amperios a 12 v, un buen rato y aunque se calento un poco aguanto bastante bien, si te interesa mi correo es ¿Normas?@¿Qué normas?.com te puedo enviar el esquema de como la he montado y contestarte a las dudas que tengas, mi nombre es Andrés.


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 18, 2010)

Esquemas e informacion por el foro por favor... Por eso es una "comundidad", osea de comun. Todos participamos.


----------



## Andres Malaga (Feb 18, 2010)

tienes toda la razon, perdon.


----------



## xerox (Feb 18, 2010)

Andres Malaga dijo:


> Con otra fuente de PC más se puede hacer una buena fuente sumando las dos tensiones de 12 v y usando un regulador (por ejemplo el L200) y unos transistores de potencia
> (2 o 4), segun quieras mas potencia o menos, yo la he montado y va muy bien, le he puesto un voltimetro y un amperimetro analogico y ha quedado además de practica, muy bonita de estetica, le saco de 3,3 v hasta 24v y el L200 tiene tambien limitador de corriente, con lo cual es una fuente completa en todos sus aspectos, yo la tuve con 2 lamparas de coche que consumen cada una 5 amperios a 12 v, un buen rato y aunque se calento un poco aguanto bastante bien, si te interesa mi correo es x@x.com te puedo enviar el esquema de como la he montado y contestarte a las dudas que tengas, mi nombre es Andrés.



ah, vale, te refieres a algo como esto verdad?? : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/proyecto-completo-fuente-fija-regulable-voltimetro-digital-17708/

muchas gracias por los detalles, pero solo tengo una fuente. 
La verdad es que un proyecto como ese sería perfecto, es justamente lo que busco, pero pensaba que con una sola fuente podría hacerlo.
En fin, la guardaré hasta que encuentre otra. Muchas gracias a todos por las respuestas


----------



## Andres Malaga (Feb 18, 2010)

xerox, si eres aficionado a la electronica (como así me lo parece), te resultará facil montar la fuente que te he comentado antes, con unos cuantos comentarios que yo te haga y son lo siguientes:
desarma las dos fuentes, cortale todos los cables excepto los de los 12v cuatro negros y cuatro naranjas que los uniremos para darles seccion suficientes para aguantar el consumo que le vamos a exigir, une los cuatro negros con los cuatro naranjas de la otra fuente, te quedaran cuatro negros de una y cuatro naranjas de la otra, que entre ellos sacaremos los 24v (un pelin menos) que necesitaremos para el circuito regulador, une las dos alimentaciones de alterna de las fuentes para que enciendan al mismo tiempo, y en cuanto al regulador la tension ya la tienes filtrada de la fuente, (no obstante el circuito regulador llevará filtros) alimenta un circuito regulador (con el L200) con 2 o 4 transistores de potencia (2n3055) , le metes todo en una caja, le pones un voltimetro, un amperimetro y un par de potenciómetros, y ya esta.
OJO supongo que sabras que los 220v tienen muy malas ideas y que no preguntan no ?.

exacto, ya veo que lo has encontrado, montala cuando puedas que funciona muy bien.


----------

